# I Dont' know where i fit in...please help.



## cammie96 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, I am a 32 year old mother of three. I have been battling with up and down wieght, anxiety, depression, racing heart, leg cramps, body shaking, irregular periods, horrible foggy memory, migraines and headaches, vision problems, breathing issues, choking sensations, irritabilty, feet hurting, legs hurting, and on and on for my whole life. I have been to many doctors and get told its anxiety, then its depression lol....I thought 4 years ago when i had bad hyperthyroid levels which my TSH was .12 and FreeT4 was 1.2 and FreeT3 was 2.2 and I was having symptoms of graves disease. Well i lost my health coverage after my son was born and could not see a specialist or go on meds. So i just dealt with how horrible i felt and the extreme wight loss. A year ago i started gaining the wieght (35lb i lost during my pregnancy) plus an additional 20+ pounds  I am tired all day, don't sleep well, have acne bad, hair is thinning and dull, nails break off, skin is dry, no lobido at all, always dehydrated no matter how much i drink, eyes hurt, can't think clearly, throat is sore and hoarse, tried dieting and excersize which has not slowed the wieght gain yet. etc......I still get the racing heart from time to time and the wierdest is i do not sweat!!! I am either super cold or super HOT!!! So i went to see two DR's and both think because of my current levels there is no thyroid problem. My levels in jan 2008 were TSH 1.01 then in October 2008 my is (TSH 2.85) (FreeT4 is .09) and (total T3 is 144) Now this month my TSH is 1.24 still waiting for another total T3 result this week. My new DR is not listening either. She thinks i have no thyroid problem. How can i go from having a problem to not having one???? i am thinking about changing health plans to get better care. Anyone have thoughts? what should i do????? oh and she is checking my ANA levels too. not sure if or what that will tell me.


----------



## springs (Nov 3, 2008)

Cammie - best of luck to you to feel better. I am in a similar boat with horrific symptoms for two years. I am hanging on to a thread that it is all related to thyroid. Living on xanax now as am in a downward spiral that I hope to get going in the right direction again. Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## bsocia (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you been checked out for any autoimmune disorders? I was recently diagnosed with sjogren's syndrome and had experienced a lot of similar symptoms. (Eyes hurt and were dry,dehydrated, no sweat, etc...)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cammie96 said:


> Hi, I am a 32 year old mother of three. I have been battling with up and down wieght, anxiety, depression, racing heart, leg cramps, body shaking, irregular periods, horrible foggy memory, migraines and headaches, vision problems, breathing issues, choking sensations, irritabilty, feet hurting, legs hurting, and on and on for my whole life. I have been to many doctors and get told its anxiety, then its depression lol....I thought 4 years ago when i had bad hyperthyroid levels which my TSH was .12 and FreeT4 was 1.2 and FreeT3 was 2.2 and I was having symptoms of graves disease. Well i lost my health coverage after my son was born and could not see a specialist or go on meds. So i just dealt with how horrible i felt and the extreme wight loss. A year ago i started gaining the wieght (35lb i lost during my pregnancy) plus an additional 20+ pounds  I am tired all day, don't sleep well, have acne bad, hair is thinning and dull, nails break off, skin is dry, no lobido at all, always dehydrated no matter how much i drink, eyes hurt, can't think clearly, throat is sore and hoarse, tried dieting and excersize which has not slowed the wieght gain yet. etc......I still get the racing heart from time to time and the wierdest is i do not sweat!!! I am either super cold or super HOT!!! So i went to see two DR's and both think because of my current levels there is no thyroid problem. My levels in jan 2008 were TSH 1.01 then in October 2008 my is (TSH 2.85) (FreeT4 is .09) and (total T3 is 144) Now this month my TSH is 1.24 still waiting for another total T3 result this week. My new DR is not listening either. She thinks i have no thyroid problem. How can i go from having a problem to not having one???? i am thinking about changing health plans to get better care. Anyone have thoughts? what should i do????? oh and she is checking my ANA levels too. not sure if or what that will tell me.


Cammie; hi there!! You sound really ill and I hope the docs can get to the bottom of this.

If I may suggest? It would be good to get the following antibodies' tests run.............

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies)
TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)

Also, Thyroglobulin Antibodies

ANA (antinuclear antibodies), if you have any, will be "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune disorders such as thyroid disease, Lupus, Sjogren's RA, Scleroderma and a host of others. Should you have ANA, your doctor will have to do further in-depth testing.

Since different labs use different ranges, it would be helpful if you could include the ranges that your lab uses.

I hope you get the help you need to feel better.

Andros


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes it certainly sounds a lot like Hashi's. I've experienced every symptom you have except the period issues of course since Im a guy.

When my antibodies start climbing higher the symptoms get worse. It's been going on like this for me for 8 years now....up and down, up and down...

Thankfully my resilient thyroid is starting to finally die off and I am becoming more and more hypo as my thyroid gets destroyed by the antibody attacks.


----------

